# 14' LOWES JON BOAT



## RAPALA (Feb 19, 2008)

THIS WHAT I STARTED WITH






THIS IS AFTER I PUT ON THE ALUM, DECK.THERE IS A CREASE WERE I ADDED THE DECK,THERE IS DRY STOREAGE IN IT.





THIS THE ALUM.FLOOR I PUT IN IT.IT 2" FORM INSULATION BETWEEN THE RIBS.





FINSHED PRODUCT THIS HAS BEEN FOR 5 YEARS NOW










THIS BOAT HAS.
1-GPS-FISHFINDER
1-REG.FISHFINDER ON THE DECK
2-TROLLING MOTORS (FRONT&BACK)
4-ROD HOLDERS(2 FRONT & 2BACK)
2-BATTERYS
ACHOR MATE(FRONT & BACK)
TROLLING PLATE
MINI-JACKPLATE
25 HP. 3CYL. 2 STROKE JOHNSON

THESE PICTURE WERE TAKEN WHEN IT WAS DIRTY.IT GET USE JUST FOR WALLEYE AND SAUGER FISHING.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

Very cool boat Rapala!


----------



## Defiant (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice . I like the high side's on that boat .


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 19, 2008)

That's a good lookin' rig!


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

How do you like the Anchormate system?


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 19, 2008)

I LIKE IT THE ONLY THING SOMETIME I HAVE CRANK THE MOTOR UP ON THE FRONT ONE TO GET LOSE IN SWIFT WATER.IT GOOD FOR CURRENT FISHING.ANCHOR DOWN WHEN YOU WANT TO MOVE DOWN JUST A LITTLE TURN ON THE KNOB AND MOVE DOWN.

IT BEAT GRABBING THE ROPE WITH YOU HAND ON STRAINING TRYING TO PULL UP THE ANCHOR.


----------



## Jim (Feb 19, 2008)

RAPALA said:


> I LIKE IT THE ONLY THING SOMETIME I HAVE CRANK THE MOTOR UP ON THE FRONT ONE TO GET LOSE IN SWIFT WATER.IT GOOD FOR CURRENT FISHING.ANCHOR DOWN WHEN YOU WANT TO MOVE DOWN JUST A LITTLE TURN ON THE KNOB AND MOVE DOWN.
> 
> IT BEAT GRABBING THE ROPE WITH YOU HAND ON STRAINING TRYING TO PULL UP THE ANCHOR.



I have a small mushroom anchor and it does not keep the boat in place on windy days. I like that style of anchor you got. My boat is 16 feet long.


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 19, 2008)

I HAD A MUSHROOM ON IT WHEN I FIRST FIX IT SAME TROUBLE AS YOU COULD NOT HOLD IT STILL.THAT 12 LB.RIVER ANCHOR SETTLED IT DOWN.I WISH THEY MADE THEM IN 10LB. BUT THAT 12 LB. WILL DO.


----------



## scottbustech (Feb 20, 2008)

any pics of the build-up?


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 20, 2008)

WHAT KIND OF PICTURE ARE YOU WANTING TO SEE


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2008)

I think Scott was asking if you had any pictures during the build process like the decking, bracing carpet install...stuff like that that shows the progress of the job you did start to finish.


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 20, 2008)

I THOUGHT I DID BUT I DONT.IHAVE PICTURE OF THE TRAILER THAT I FIX FOR IT.I MUST HAVE BEEN TO BIG OF A HURRY TO GET ON THE WATER.BUT IF HE NEEDS PICTURE OF THE BRACING I CAN TAKE SOME CLOSE UP AND POST THEM.


----------



## scottbustech (Feb 20, 2008)

the pics of the bracing is mainly what im after especially how the deck braces attatch too the sides of the hull and details of the bracing around the pedastal seats


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 20, 2008)

I WILL TRY TO TAKE SOME PICTURE.


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 21, 2008)

HERE ARE THE PICTURES.

1-WERE THE NEW & OLD DECK MEET





2- SPACE BETWEEN LIVEWELL & NEW DECK





3-THE GOLENRULE LAYING ON THE DECK SHOWS THE START OF THE NEW DECK





4-ANGLE ON PED.





5-OVER ALL VIEW& ALUM. BRACES THEY CAN BE SMALLER.I REALLY NEED TO CUT THEM DOWN SOME BUT AT THE TIME I WAS MAKING SURE THE FLOOR DID NOT MOVE.





6-ALUM. REMOVEABLE FLOOR





7-SHOWS THE STAINLESS STEEL PIANO HINGE





8-SHOWS BACK PART REVITED TO THE RIB





9-COMPLETTE PED.OVER VIEW





10-OVER ALL VIEW OF THE DECK





11-OVER ALL VIEW.





IF YOU NEED ANY MORE PICTURES LET ME KNOW.THE COMPARTMENT STAYS REAL DRY.


----------



## Jim (Feb 21, 2008)

Very nice Rapala =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks good


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 21, 2008)

THANKS!
I HAVE DONE 2 MORE BOAT SOMTING LIKE THIS ONE.I CUSTOM BUID THE OTHER BOATS THE WAY OTHERS WANTED THEM.I WOULD LOVE TO DO THIS FOR A LIVING.I USE TO DO MILLWIRGHT WORK.THAT ALL I DONE WAS FAB. & WELD I AM RETIRED NOW.I WOULD LOVE TO GO AROUND AND HELP OTHER PEOPLE WITH THERE PROJECTS.

I USED TO BUILD RACE CAR FRAME & ROLL BARS.PUT SHEET METAL IN THE CARS.ON THE SIDE.


----------



## scottbustech (Feb 21, 2008)

rapala thats exactly what i was looking for love the pedastal seat mounts did you adress the loss of flotation from removing your seats i think by putting flotation under the flooring i will more than make up for the amount under the seats


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have seen this done quite often, and it has always struck me as odd. How do you like having the pedestal seat on top of the storage hatch lid? Not that I was planning on doing that, but everytime I see it, I always wonder if it is a real frustration, or not as much trouble as it seems. 

Be nice to have a good metal fabricator on here. I was raised around woodworking, and only somewhat recently have we really gotten into metal fabrication. I may have questions at some point. :wink:


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 21, 2008)

I DIDN'T LOSS ANY FLOTATION.THE SAME FLOTATION IS IN THE BOAT.I HAVE FLOTATION IN THE NOSE,THE MIDDLE AROUND LIVEWELL,AND BACK WERE THE MOTOR IS&UNDER THE ALUM FLOOR.THE ALUM.DECK & AND THE FLOOR IS NOT HEAVY.ABOUT 3 FT OF THE NOSE IS FLOTATION.I HAD MY 2 BATTERYS IN THE STORAGE WHEN I FIRST BUILD THE DECK.I DIDN'T LOOK THEM UNDER THERE SO I PUT THEM RIGHT BEHIND THE LIVE WELL.I ADDED 3' 5" TO THE ORG.DECK.


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 21, 2008)

BASSBOY IT IS NO PROBLEM I LIKE IT.THE REASON I PUT IT THERE IT PUT ME ABOUT 4 TO 4 1/2 FT.OFF THE FRONT OF THE BOAT.I MAIN PUT MY BOTTOM BOUNCERS,PLANNER BOARD,BLACK LIGHTS,FOOD.THING THAT I DONT USE ALLTHE TIME.THE SPACE IN FRONT OF MY LIVEWELL IS WERE I PUT MY TACKLE BOXES ,MINNOW BUCKET,ECT.THAT KEEPS EVERYTHING OUT OF TH WAY.


----------



## asinz (Feb 21, 2008)

Nice boat, what thickness alum. did you use for the decking?


----------



## RAPALA (Feb 22, 2008)

A LITTLE BIT THINNER THAN 1/8 IN. TH, THE FLOOR IS 1/16 IN.THICK.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Feb 27, 2008)

You certainly did a great job on your boat, you should be right proud!


----------



## pbw (Feb 27, 2008)

DANG DANG 25 HP on a 14 footer? Any MPH reports?


----------



## scottbustech (Feb 28, 2008)

no attempt too thread hijack but i get 30.4 empty and 25.5 with 2 men 2 dogs 40 duck decoys 30 goose decoys 2 shot guns and lots of ammo and a big lunch lol 
and thats on a 14ftr with 48 inch bottom and a 25 horse


----------



## alabamajon56 (Mar 19, 2008)

were did you get your jack plat and did you gain any speed with it. i have a sixteen ft jon with a fifty and want to get a few more mph out of her. thought a jack plate would help. any info would be a greatly apprciated


----------



## RAPALA (Mar 23, 2008)

The jack plate was put on the boat because of long shift motor.But it plane out faster the motor pushs the boat about 30 to 31 mph.As far as trying it with out the jack-plate I never have.


----------

